

Placebo Buttons - luxative
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2010/02/10/placebo-buttons/

======
yanowitz
The problem I run I to is inconsistency. Some crosswalk buttons still matter
and it's far easier to just hot them every time then to remember whether this
one is still wired up.

That sad, a cool experiment to do with kids would be to detect whether buttons
are hooked up.

